# Neti Pot



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Just a quick FYI of something I've used for awhile with good success.

After moving to the South from the North my allergies were really giving me trouble. So I started using a neti pot to avoid normal medicine. You fill it with water and a basic salt/baking soda solution then run it through both nostrils.

It's been great! I brush my teeth, floss and then use the Neti pot. Allergy issues, common cold, haven't had a single issue since starting to use it.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been using one for over a year now, twice a day for me morning and evening, same issue allergies. When I do find myself with a cold I increase the number of times I use it and the symptoms seem to go away quicker


----------



## hamburgler (Dec 1, 2008)

Is that the same as a nasal inhaler? You put salt water in it?


----------



## EvilTOJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Sort of. It's a little teapot (short and stout) lookin thing that you add warm water, baking soda and salt to. You then stick it up your nose and tilt your head so the water goes from one nostril and out the other. It sounds awful, but works great.


----------



## JennieV. (Dec 4, 2008)

But does it feel awful is the question? It sounds like it does. Is there a stinging or burning sensation? Does it break down mucus?

I've been sleeping with a vaporizer going everynight which has helped keep my passages moist and breaks up the gunk in my chest. Only 14 bucks at HEB or Wal-Mart. I haven't has any luck with the cool steam though, only warm steam.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried the neti pot but didn't coordinate it very well. I would end up with that aweful feeling like when you're swimming and breathe in water.
I switched to dripping coconut oil into my nostrils instead. That is a strange feeling too. It will run down into your throat.
I posted some info about the coconut oil in the ear infections thread.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

OK, I just learned something not to do while using a Neti Pot.

The other day while in the middle of using it a sneeze came out of no where, let me tell you, the water doesn't come out, hurt the rest of the day


----------



## Avarice (Oct 3, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> OK, I just learned something not to do while using a Neti Pot.
> 
> The other day while in the middle of using it a sneeze came out of no where, let me tell you, the water doesn't come out, hurt the rest of the day


Yikes! See, I'm afraid to use that thing! I cannot stand that feeling of having water in my nose....It's just horrid!

What about nasal sprays? I've always been afraid to use those too. I just straight up don't like putting anything into my nose. Do they have a stinging or burning sensation?


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

:2thumb:

That's all I have to say!


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

neti pots have been kickin ass in other countries for years now.
they can kick it with me too :beercheer:


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

I have used a NeilMed Sinus wash for many years. It actually has reduced my sinus infections big time. I used to get 3 or 4 infections every year. Now I get 1 every four years! Well worth it. It is also great for treating a cold.
I recommend it instead of the Neti pot. It is much easier to use, you won't run the risk of drowning (LOL) and you can get more pressure out of it if you want!
You can also get a child size bottle.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

- I forgot to mention- it was my ENT who told me to start using it to help with allergies and snoring. (All his patients do- not to mention his wife and kids) I find that it works best when in the shower- less saline spraying all over the bathroom!
-Pick them up at Walmart, CVS, etc.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

mrghostwalker said:


> I have used a NeilMed Sinus wash for many years. It actually has reduced my sinus infections big time. I used to get 3 or 4 infections every year. Now I get 1 every four years! Well worth it. It is also great for treating a cold.
> I recommend it instead of the Neti pot. It is much easier to use, you won't run the risk of drowning (LOL) and you can get more pressure out of it if you want!
> You can also get a child size bottle.


I have both and I like the neilmed better. It's easier to use.


----------



## Floridain (Jan 7, 2010)

It helped me get over a chronic sinus infection. It kind of sucks because the sensation is very weird, but it works. You've got to turn your head just right in order to get the water to drip out the other nostril.

I use filtered water in mine and warm it up a little before using it. I also clean and sterilize the thing after each use.

:dunno:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck with it too. Wierd feeling at first but you get used to it.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I recently switched over to the Higher pressure model offered by Neilmed. That's a strange feeling.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Dean said:


> I recently switched over to the Higher pressure model offered by Neilmed. That's a strange feeling.


I've thought about doing that. Sometimes my sinus's are so swollen that gravity alone doesn't help.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I've thought about doing that. Sometimes my sinus's are so swollen that gravity alone doesn't help.


I'm having the same issue. Some mornings I couldn't get the solution through at all. The addition of force is nice, but it leaves my sinuses a little raw from all the blowing.


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

I often have a stuffy nose and a friend recommended this to me a month or two ago. I gotta admit, it's not a very pleasant feeling. While doing it, I have flashbacks of learning to swim when I was 8.  I'm actually getting used to it, though. And it really works. To me, anything I can do to avoid liver-damaging medicine is worth it.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

After some time of using it I quit to see what the difference would be.

Amazing how much more congested I am.

I need to cut back, maybe use it 2-3 times a week but still. Mornings especially are impacted.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

I hate having water in my nose, too, but I do fine with the neti pot- the secret is to breathe through your mouth. If you are REALLY congested, though, the water may not be able to come out the other nostril and will go down your throat or out your eyes.

They do help, though, and I'm glad I finally tried it.


----------



## misterbig (Jul 16, 2011)

*very helpful but not risk free*

I use nasal irrigation to help with colds but I make sure that I use distilled water. There is a case of a someone using a Neti Pot with contaminated water that died of a brain infection.

3 die of rare brain infection from amoeba in water - Yahoo! News


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I use and love my neti pot. It took a little getting used to but I finally got the hang of it and if I mix the solution to the right strength it clears my sinuses without any burning. It does may my eyes water and turn red but that goes away quickly. When Im done a light blow of the nose clears up anything in my nose. 

You really have to be careful blowing your nose after using a neti pot because it does such a good job clearing out your sinuses that you can blow your eardrums with a decent blow of your nose. I havnt found anything that works as good -- though Im not fond of medicine in general. 

Ive tried to get my wife to try one... she wont do it.... oh well...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

misterbig said:


> I use nasal irrigation to help with colds but I make sure that I use distilled water. There is a case of a someone using a Neti Pot with contaminated water that died of a brain infection.
> 
> 3 die of rare brain infection from amoeba in water - Yahoo! News


Wow that's terrible. I usually boil and cool then keep a jug, but not always.

Now it will be always.

Anyone else ever finish it then 5 minutes later get a rush of hot water out of your nose?

I'm trying to see if it's normal.


----------



## FiremanED (Oct 9, 2010)

Breathing through your mouth is the trick. Also if I'm too congested I take a swig of buffalo wing sauce and that opens me up enough for the Neti pot to work.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

FiremanED said:


> Breathing through your mouth is the trick. Also if I'm too congested I take a swig of buffalo wing sauce and that opens me up enough for the Neti pot to work.


Never tried that, makes sense though.


----------

